# Holden Cruze SRiV throttle sticking on



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Really sorry about grammar mistakes, typed this on my mobile and it's more pain to scroll back and fix the error's than it is worth.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like either the gas pedal is sticking, or the throttle body is defective. Both are electronic, so it could be one or the other. 

It sounds like the dealer needs to do some detective work on this, which they'll be very hesitant to do since they will need to be creative in justifying the warranty claim, and that's work. 

I'd ask them to scan the car for any error codes, and check the throttle body/gas pedal for any electronic faults. 

If this were in the States, going into the dealer and announcing that "my gas pedal's sticking" will get instant results. Seeing how it's Australia, they might not have the same urgency.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

From the description it sounds as if the pedal assy is actually binding, and needs to be replaced.
With the car switched off, have you checked if the plastic pedal assy has free movement over the entire travel range to the floor?
I'd also determine the cost of a new assy and way up the options of changing that to start fault finding the system yourself, if the local dealer is unable to find the issue
Or
Try another local service centre, I would.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You've been parking next to too many Priuses and your car has come down with "stuck accelerator" syndrome 

But seriously I wouldn't take that car back until they find out what's causing that issue. I had a sticky accelerator cable in my Saab once that stuck when you went past half throttle, and it was kinda scary trying to unstick it. Thank goodness the car had about 5 horsepower to begin with. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

The pedal itself has smooth sticky free movement upon pressing the whole 100%
I am of the suspicion that it is the throttle body aswell, although with everything being electric it could be a fault anywhere.

Im back at work and will have to wait till I'm home again in a month or so to takr it back.

I was just hoping to gather some information from other Cruze Owners who have had this issue before I went back to my lazy dealership.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

The other part I noted, if the throttle body was mechanically faulty and the butterfly valve was physically getting stuck, then by me simply turning the motor off and on, it would still be stuck in the same position still. Where as when I turn the motor off and on, the issue disappears. Leading me to believe it is more than just simply hardware.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The electronic throttle modules rely on several potentiometers to measure both the position of the gas pedal and the position of the throttle plate. These work by reporting varying levels of voltage or resistance based on their position. 

Potentiometers, by their nature, develop "dead spots" of no or messed up sensitivity over time. I believe it is inevitable to all of these sensors to develop this problem, but their quality may prevent it for X Amount of time longer. It is up to the programming of the car to determine what to do when it gets a fluky reading back from these sensors. 

It is this that I kinda worry about with sensors for accelerator pedals and power steering vs standard power steering boxes and accelerator cables.

One example of this - Virtually all 1999-2002 Volvo models had problems with the electronic throttle such that they would lose readings on the potentiometers and go into a "limp mode" of 15-20 mph. A 200,000 mile/10 year warranty was later put on those parts because of their alarming failure rate in order to make customers less mad at the $1200 replacement cost. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> I have a 2011 Holden Cruze SRiV, 6spd manual with roughly 21xxxkms on it.
> 
> Within weeks of first purchasing the car the accelerator pedal started sticking and nearly caused me to run up the rear of rhe cacar infront.
> I instantly dipped the clutch and tried feathering the throttle to free up the issue. Every time I revved higher than whay it was previously stuck at it would then stay revving at that higher rpm.
> ...




Sheldon,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your concerns with this. I would suggest that you contact Holden at 1800 033 349 and explain your concerns with customer service. I would also like you to keep me posted on your progress with this and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Larae123 (Sep 22, 2012)

My aunt just totalled her Cruze this morning from the gas pedal sticking. The car ran her through two block fences and into somebody's backyard before it stopped. Thank heavens she wasn't on a crowded street and nobody was hurt. Her airbag went off so she's shook up but not hurt seriously. Sounds like there needs to be another recall on Cruzes. Be careful.


----------



## tristan8181 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have the same problem since January this year when the dealer did a recall to update the engine management system. The throttle get's stuck on when I take off from standstill and accelerate to around 4000rpm. When I depress the clutch it just maintains the revs at around 4000rpm. I touch the accelerator to try and get it to cut out but sometimes it takes up to 10 seconds to return to normal meanwhile the clutch has been in that whole time and just crawling along with traffic behind. It must be electronic because I'm pretty sure it is throttle-by-wire. I called the dealer about it and they couldn't have cared less.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

They don't care because its not the standard quick glance and then change the oil and filters.
They may have to use technical knowledge.
I just had a brake issue on the SRi-V and they spent 1.5 hours working on the calipers, guide pins and pads.
After I was told it was ready to go, I went out to look at the job and just looking at the caliper I could see they had assembled the brakes incorrectly.
Not once but on all 4 wheels.. At least it was consistant.
Was given the standard what would you know look when I walked back in to get a tech out to explain the issue.
He checked and said, let me have the keys and we will fix it now. Hmmmmmmm
Second time lucky.. I did get a "sorry about that".


----------

